#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддизм и наука >  > > >  >  >  Ученые России в смятении: тело буддийского ламы, "умершего"75 лет назад, все еще живо

## Galina

Как уже сообщалось, год назад российские ученые привезли из Бурятии в Москву для исследования частички тела Хамбо-ламы Даша-Доржо Итигилова. Само тело великого учителя, не подвергшееся тлению, находится в Иволгинском монастыре, под Улан-Удэ. 

11 сентября 2002 года в Иволгинском дацане состоялось вскрытие саркофага с прахом Даши-Доржо Итигилова. Тело было изъято из "бумхана" - места захоронения ламы в местности Хухэ-Зурхэн ("Синее Сердце" - бур.) в присутствии руководства и священнослужителей Буддийской традиционной Сангхи России. Спустя 75 лет с момента захоронения тело Великого ламы сохранилось в прекрасном состоянии - в той самой позе лотоса, которую принял Итигилов, когда, медитируя, уходил из жизни. Центральным духовным управлением Буддийской традиционной Сангхи России было решено создать все условия для дальнейшей сохранности драгоценной реликвии.

Внешне тело ламы ничем не напоминает умершего человека. По словам руководителя проекта по изучению феномена Итигилова, доктора исторических наук, профессора РГГУ Галины Ершовой, "его суставы сгибаются, мягкие ткани продавливаются как у живого, а после вскрытия короба, в котором тело ламы покоилось 75 лет, оттуда стало исходить благоухание". 

Перед кончиной Даша-Доржо Итигилов завещал извлечь его тело из земли примерно через 30 лет. С тех пор эксгумация проводилась трижды: в 1955, 1973 и 2002 годах - причем неизменно оказывалось, что тело ламы не тронуто тлением. После последней эксгумации тело Итигилова решили изучить медики. 

Врачи признают, что опыта работы с таким материалом у них нет, хотя феномен сохранности тела после смерти хорошо известен в медицине. Это происходит при бальмазировании, а также при захоронении тела в почве определенного типа или в условиях вечной мерзлоты. Но как только в могилу попадает кислород, мертвые ткани разлагаются за несколько часов. Вопреки ожиданиям ученых, ничего подобного не произошло с телом буддийского ламы. 

Интересно, что момента смерти ламы никто не видел, так как он попросил заключить себя в куб из кедровых досок. Это открывает простор для психофизиологических гипотез. Что если, подобно йогам, лама умел управлять жизненными процессами своего организма?

Как подчеркивает сегодня газета "Версия", получается, что последние 75 лет своей жизни лама провел в могиле, поскольку даже предварительные результаты анализа биоматериала показали, что наука впервые столкнулась с феноменом "бессмертия" давно почившего человека.

К сожалению, глава Буддийской традиционной Сангхи России вскоре запретил биомедицинские исследования тела монаха. Однако анализ полученных прежде результатов продолжился. Сейчас у московских экспертов появились первые выводы, которые смело можно назвать сенсационными. Ими они поделились с корреспондентом "Версии". 

По словам ученых, занимающихся исследованием феномена, для начала нужно понять, как стало возможным, что частички тела Хамбо-ламы оказалось в их руках. Ведь буряты не раскапывают могилы и даже посещение кладбища для них крайне тягостная процедура. Но Итигилов оставил ясное завещание, которое монахи и выполнили. Значит, лама был уверен, что завершит свою миссию. Но какую? Для этого нужно обратиться к его биографии. 

Одна из легенд гласит, что лама мог ходить по воде

Даша-Доржо Итигилов был главой буддистов Восточной Сибири с 1911 по 1917 год. Получил известность как философ и врач. Всю жизнь он провел в Бурятии и лишь один раз выезжал за пределы Сибири — на празднование 300-летия дома Романовых. В годы Первой мировой войны организовывал госпитали и получил несколько правительственных наград. Вокруг его имени уже при жизни ходили легенды. Одна из них гласит, что монах мог, как Христос, ходить по воде.

Обстоятельства смерти и погребения Хамбо-ламы в 1927 году очень нетрадиционны для буддизма. Окруженный учениками, Даша-Доржо Итигилов сел в позу лотоса и приказал извлечь его тело из могилы через некоторое время, пообещав вернуться живым. Потом начал читать сам по себе молитву сопровождения умершего и погрузился в глубокую медитацию. Когда ученики сочли, что налицо все признаки смерти, тело ламы в той же позе лотоса поместили в кедровый саркофаг и похоронили на сельском кладбище.

Авторитет учителя был непререкаем. Ученики навещали Даша-Доржо с тех пор дважды: в 1955 и 1973 году. Они убеждались в нетленности тела, переодевали Итигилова и вновь опускали в могилу. В сентябре 2002 года тело Итигилова эксгумировали, изъяв из саркофага с соблюдением всех юридических процедур. Судмедэксперты составили акт, в котором отметили целостность кожного покрова, ногтей, волос, мягкость и эластичность тканей, подвижность суставов Хамбо-ламы. Стало понятно, это не мумификация, не бальзамирование, не дубление и даже не результат сохранения тела в условиях вечной мерзлоты, а некое иное, до сих пор никому не известное состояние. 

Лабораторный анализ подтвердил, что тело монаха живет

"Когда научная группа прибыла в Бурятию, нынешний Хамбо-лама Дамба Аюшеев, на наше счастье, предоставил нам необходимый биологический материал - пять волосков и срез ногтя, - рассказала корреспонденту газеты "Версия" профессор Галина Ершова. - А также несколько частичек кожи, которая отпала, когда монахи переодевали Итигилова. Сейчас мы завершили серию возможных анализов предоставленных образцов. В лаборатории судебно-медицинской экспертизы их проводил доктор медицинских наук, профессор Виктор Звягин - величина мирового масштаба в такого рода экспертизах. В частности, он исследовал останки членов царской семьи".

Изначально предполагалось, что органика, живые белковые соединения в теле ламы будут разрушены, а ткани консолидированы за счет неорганики, как это бывает в мумиях. Оказалось, совершенно наоборот! Инфракрасная спектрофотометрия показала, что белковые фракции клеток Итигилова имеют прижизненные характеристики. Профессор Звягин, человек с огромным опытом, был поражен.

На прямой вопрос корреспондента, жив Хамбо-лама или мертв, Галина Ершова ответила не сразу.

- Я опасаюсь задеть чувства верующих. Сейчас Итигилов, понятно, не жив - он ведь не может подняться и пойти. Но, уходя в иной мир в состоянии медитации, он погрузился не в смерть, а в другое состояние. Результаты исследований позволяют предположить, что лама искусственно ввел себя в анабиоз. Это то, что происходит с некоторыми видами живых организмов в услових стресса. Но как достичь этого состояния? Остановить дыхание, кислородный обмен? Если нет кислорода, в организме начинается цепная реакция разрушения. Или Итигилов использовал какое-то поверхностное, как йоги называют, "легкое дыхание", которое продолжалось десятилетия? Кстати, в завещании ламы указана ключевая для буддистов цифра — 75 лет. Она привязана к этапам просветления Будды". 

- То есть его хоронили живым?
- Безусловно.
- Получается, все это время в могиле он тоже был живой? 
- Да, я полагаю, что это было именно так. Состояние Хамбо-ламы Итигилова изменилось уже после того, как его извлекли из могилы, практически у нас на глазах. Просто тогда не обратили внимания на некоторые очевидные признаки. Есть такое явление: в момент смерти организм резко теряет влагу. А у Итигилова, когда он был извлечен из могилы и находился вне короба, начался резкий исход влаги из тела. Стеклянный куб, в который его посадили монахи в монастыре, вдруг запотел. Это и был момент окончательного ухода великого учителя. И одновременно триумф. Он ведь вернулся живым, как обещал! 

Именно такая была у ламы задумка. Я не знаю, верил ли он, что сможет заставить тело вновь повиноваться себе: ожить, встать. Вряд ли. Даша-Доржо был врачом и прекрасно понимал, что такое атрофия мышц без движения - восстановить их функциональность практически невозможно. Но он рассчитывал оставаться в состоянии медитации-спячки до тех пор, пока его не извлекут из саркофага. Итигилов вошел в состояние анабиоза, чтобы доказать беспредельность духовной силы. Он знал, что выдержит оговоренный срок. Я им искренне восхищаюсь. 

"Золотые подвижники" не редкость в Тибете

Сейчас Галина Ершова занимается поиском аналогов "феномена Итигилова" в буддийском юго-восточном религиозном пространстве. Есть версия, что высохшие фигуры медитирующих лам, покрытые либо лаком, либо золотом, могли быть явлениями этого порядка - живыми людьми, находящимися в трансе.

"Уникальное явление наводит на мысль: не с этим ли связана буддийская практика "медитировать на учителя", - продолжает профессор. - Видимо, эти люди были навечно связаны с информационным пространством, или, выражаясь буддийскими понятиями, с пустотой. Но были не мертвыми, а телесно и духовно принадлежащими еще нашему миру. Они становились своеобразными резонаторами, которые помогали монахам в трансе войти в общее информационное поле, прикоснуться к пониманию космоса. "Медитировать на кого-то" - это значит полностью отождествиться с неким духовно сильным человеком, и уж он потом переносит ищущего в другие миры и пространства.

Тела этих подвижников можно видеть в храмах Тибета и Юго-Восточной Азии. Вероятно, на заре истории они проделали тот же духовный путь, что и Итигилов, перед тем как уйти в физическую смерть. Впрочем, достоверных свидетельств нет. Итигилов - единственное явление из научно описанных. Как считает Ершова, он реализовал свою задачу. Это был человек, активно живший интересами своего народа, наверное, в этом и надо искать и причину его последнего удивительного деяния. Предсказывая изменения в стране в новом тысячелетии, он оставил свое тело в качестве жертвенного послания, которое человечество не вправе потерять.

Как это ему удалось сделать, по-прежнему остается загадкой. Сейчас готовится вторая экспедиция, финансируемая проектом "Неизвестная планета", уже в Тибет и Юго-Восточную Азию, чтобы на месте изучить вопросы психофизиологии - медитацию, практику управления собственным телом, технику йоги, дыхание. Специалисты считают, что надо, по крайней мере, попытаться понять заложенные в человеке способности, которые приводят к такому состоянию тела, какое наблюдается у Итигилова, и выразить их в научных терминах. Одновременно будет изучаться почва и геология региона. Уже есть договоренность и с НАСА - американцы предоставят космические снимки местности в разных диапазонах. Для чистоты исследования необходимо знать, нет ли в районе бывшего захоронения хамбо-ламы каких-то излучений и почвенных аномалий. 

Повторит ли мальчик-Будда" из Непала судьбу Хамбо-ламы Итигилова?

Рассказ Галины Ершовой заставляет задуматься о феномене "мальчика-Будды" из Непала, о котором недавно сообщили СМИ. 

15-летний Рама Бахадура Банджана из южнонепальского округа Бара провел без еды и воды в джунглях на юге страны полгода. Он сидит под деревом в позе "лотоса", глаза его закрыты, а лицо не выражает никаких эмоций. 

Тысячи людей отправившихся в джунгли, чтобы увидеть его, считают мальчика реинкарнацией (перевоплощением) Сиддхартхи Гаутамы, принца-отшельника, который 2,5 тысячи лет назад достиг просветления под деревом бодхи, после чего и стал "Буддой" - "просветленным знанием", "нашедшим истинный путь". 

Мальчик находится в состоянии глубоко погружения в медитацию, как минимум, с мая нынешнего года. 

По ночам к нему никого не допускают - с заходом солнца дерево окружается плотным кольцом охраны. 

Итигилов может вернуть душу в тело

В настоящее время тело Даша-Доржо Итигилова находится в Иволгинском дацане — центре российских буддистов, в 30 километрах от Улан-Удэ. "Для нас феномен Итигилова в том, что он атеистов заставил сомневаться в своем неверии, у сомневавшихся убрал колебания в их правоте, верующих укрепил в силе духа. Он оставил послание, не сказав при этом ни слова", - считает нынешний глава Буддийской традиционной сангхи России Хамбо-лама Дамба Аюшеев.

Буддисты по-прежнему относятся к Итигилову как к живому человеку, находящемуся в особом состоянии сознания и телесности. Они считают, что ни знания, ни острый ум не могут сделать человека подобным Даша-Доржо. Для этого нужно испытывать великое сострадание ко всем живым существам, стать бодхисаттвой — "идеальным существом, которое исполнено сострадания ко всему сущему, но не хочет вкусить свободы до тех пор, пока несвободны все остальные...".

И несмотря на то что официальная Буддистская Сангха отрицает возможность возвращения души ламы в тело, монахи считают, что Даша-Доржо при желании может ожить. Такой же точки зрения придерживается и глава буддистов Тибета Далай-лама XIV.

Даже среди очень продвинутых буддийских практиков достижение нетленнего тела - редчайший случай

Вот как описываются события, связанные со вскрытием саркофага с прахом Даши-Доржо Итигилова на сайте Nervana.nm.ru .

"11 сентября 2002 года тело Д.-Д. Итигилова было изъято из бумхана - места захоронения ламы в местности Хухэ-Зурхэн в присутствии руководства и священнослужителей Буддийской традиционной Сангхи России. Всеобщее удивление вызвало то, что спустя 75 лет с момента захоронения тело Великого ламы сохранилось в прекрасном состоянии - в той самой позе лотоса, которую принял Итигилов, когда, медитируя, уходил из жизни.

Даже среди очень продвинутых буддийских практиков достижение нетленнего тела - редчайший случай, считают представители Буддийской традиционной Сангхи России. Только великие Учителя, уходя из жизни, могут войти в состояние медитации-самадхи и очистить свое тело так, что после смерти оно сохраняется. Это происходит потому, что процесс смерти - угасание жизненных функций тела - находится под сознательным контролем. Но не всякое тело может сохраниться нетленным, утверждает старейший бурятский Гэлэк-Балбар-лама. Можно только предположить, что Хамбо-лама Даши-Доржо Итигилов был практиком величайшего уровня, который достиг прямого постижения Пустоты - Великой реальности всех явлений. "С раннего детства я слышал от стариков и родственников о Хамбо-ламе Итигилове, - рассказывает Унзад-лама, ведущий молитвенных чтений, Бимба Доржиев, который служит в Иволгинском дацане с 1988 года (родом он из Хурамши - села, располагающегося недалеко от бывшего Янгажинского дацана, где служил Итигилов. - Прим. ред.). - Запомнилась история о том, как прихожане Цонгольского дацана обратились к Хамбо-ламе Итигилову с просьбой определить новое место для постройки дацана, так как прежнее заливало водой во время наводнений.

Итигилов указал место, сказав, что там зарыты колокольчик и ваджра первого Хамбо-ламы Дамбы Доржи Заяева. И там действительно обнаружили эти предметы и впоследствии построили новый дуган Хилгантуйского (Цонгольского) дацана. Верующие приняли Итигилова за перерожденца Хамбо-ламы Заяева", удостоверились в сохранности его тела согласно завещанию. В самом деле, в 1955 году группа лам во главе с Хамбо ламой Лубсан-Нимой Дармаевым вскрыла саркофаг с телом, привела его в порядок и вернула в бумхан. Скорее всего, это было сделано втайне от властей, и, конечно же, в те годы не могло быть и речи о возвращении тела в дацан. "В уме я все время держал мысль, что нынешнему поколению буддийских священнослужителей необходимо вновь найти саркофаг Хамбо ламы и проверить состояние его тела, - продолжает лама Бимба Доржиев. - Даже во сне я видел, как мы открываем саркофаг, и еще больше утвердился в вере, что если сделать нетленное тело Хамбо ламы Итигилова объектом почитания верующих, то это станет самым большим благом".

Доржиев нашел человека, который знал о месте захоронения Учителя, - дедушку Амгалана Дабаева, 1914 года рождения. Он видел Итигилова при жизни, а его тесть участвовал в 1955 году во вскрытии саркофага. Бимба-лама и группа верующих обратились к Хамбо-ламе Дамбе Аюшееву с просьбой организовать раскопки. И 10 сентября с группой лам и родственниками Хамбо-лама Аюшеев выехал на место захоронения. С помощью дедушки Амгалана было определено точное место захоронения. "Наш рациональный ум говорит, что сохранение в более или менее хорошем состоянии умершего тела невозможно. Все-таки прошло 75 лет после ухода Хамбо-ламы, - говорит Дамба Аюшеев. - Я попросил всех в самый ответственный момент отойти от саркофага. К нему подошел медицинский эксперт Э. Мандарханов и, когда спустя некоторое время он подтвердил, что тело находится в сохранности, я испытал огромное облегчение и радость. Но одновременно почувствовал груз ответственности за дальнейшую судьбу этого драгоценного для нас тела".

Вечером 10 сентября при большом скоплении верующих саркофаг был встречен в дацане с почестями высшего буддийского иерарха. Под чтение молитв и звуки ритуальных инструментов его поместили в Диважин-дугане, где находится макет рая - чистой земли Будды Амитабхи, а также мандалы высших божеств. Волнение, сомнения, чувство сопричастности к историческому событию - эти эмоции испытывал каждый из присутствовавших при вскрытии саркофага. Эксперты И.А. Вологдин и Д.А.Горин сличают прижизненную фотографию Хамбо-ламы Д.-Д. Итигилова с эксгумированным телом, одетым в желтый тэрлиг, и с уверенностью говорят: "Это он". 

С рассвета до ночи в Диважин-дугане ламы и хувараки ежедневно читают специальную молитву - "Дэмбрэл додбо" - "Хвала взаимозависимому происхождению" - коренной текст по пустотности всех явлений. Центральным духовным управлением Сангхи России решено соорудить специальный саркофаг из стеклопакета, создать все условия для дальнейшей сохранности драгоценной реликвии.Ответственным за "Собрание драгоценного тела Учителя" назначен один из главных инициаторов вскрытия места захоронения Хамбо-ламы Д.-Д. Итигилова унзад лама Иволгинского дацана Бимба Доржиев. Поклонение телу йогина может принести великое благо всем верующим, считает уважаемый Гэлэк-Балбар-лама. Со времен учеников Цзонхавы, основателя школы Гелукпа (ХV век), были попытки сохранения тела Учителя, но далеко не все оказались удачными. Но буддистам Бурятии несказанно повезло, они могут воочию лицезреть чудо. Великий Учитель смог через 75 лет явить свое нетленное тело взору своих последователей, чтобы напомнить о нашей бренности, о непостоянстве и смерти, о великой силе Учения Будды". 

Феномен Итигилова это сенсация не только в истории буддизма, но и человечества вообще

Между тем, как некоторое время назад сообщали "Вести-Бурятия", в институте Хамбо-ламы продолжается изучение наследия виднейшего представителя буддизма Бурятии. Феномен Итигилова исследуется не только в религиозном плане, но и в естественнонаучном. И здесь вопросов больше чем ответов, после долгих исследований ученые признались, что не в состоянии объяснить феномен "нетленного тела" Многочисленные анализы только усложнили ситуацию. О том, к каким выводам пришли именитые московские ученые на встрече с журналистами рассказали представители Буддийской традиционной сангхи и Института Хамбо-ламы Итигилова. 

Директор института Хамбо-ламы Итигилова Янжима Васильева пояснила, что сейчас проходит исследование образцов ткани "нетленного тела" ядерно-резонансным методом, и на этом научное изучение феномена Итигилова завершаются. Ученые так и не смогли объяснить загадку буддийского священнослужителя, чье тело было извлечено из земли спустя 75 лет после погребения. Они единодушны только в одном: феномен Итигилова это сенсация не только в истории буддизма, но и человечества вообще. Руководил исследованиями заведующий отделом идентификации личности центра судмедэкспертизы Минздрава России профессор Виктор Звягин. Он заявил, что исследования свидетельствуют, что тело Хамбо Ламы соответствует телу человека, умершего 12 часов назад, в тоже время, когда одна из ученых подошла к нему, она явно чувствовала горячие руки. 

Звягин и его коллеги с разрешения буддийского духовенства изучали образцы тканей "нетленного тела": волосы, упавшие с головы ламы, чешуйки кожи и срез ногтя. Их сравнили с образцами живых людей, в том числе и самого профессора Звягина. По результатам был сделан вывод, что белковая структура не нарушена, соответствует живому человеку. Ошеломили и результаты исследования химического состава тела. Ученые не смогли объяснить тот факт, что у Итигилова отсутствуют или ничтожно мало количество химических элементов.

Тело Хамбо-ламы Итигилова уже два года является объектом поклонения буддистов Бурятии, России, мира. Оно находится в Иволгинском дацане, в помещении без специального оборудования, в стеклянном саркофаге, который скорее защищает от пыли, чем от времени. Ему тело ламы не подвластно - никаких изменений за 2 года. Практически постоянно около учителя находится его главный смотритель Бимбо-лама. Через определенное время, по сезону, он меняет ему одежду, и к этому периоду суставы становятся более подвижными. Бимбо-лама отметил, что при переодевании от тела учителя исходит благоухание. 

Ламы рассказывают о многих чудесах, происходящих вокруг "Драгоценного тела". В том числе и о волшебных исцелениях людей, которым удалось увидеть Хамбо-ламу Итигилова. В 2005 году Сангха назвала лишь 7 дней, когда можно будет поклонится его телу.

http://www.newsru.com/religy/05dec2005/itigilov.html

----------


## Буль

Хм... Раз уж Вы поместили тут столь интересную статью, то, если позволите, у меня есть некоторые вопросы:




> Внешне тело ламы ничем не напоминает умершего человека. По словам руководителя проекта по изучению феномена Итигилова, доктора исторических наук, профессора РГГУ Галины Ершовой, "его суставы сгибаются, мягкие ткани продавливаются как у живого, а после вскрытия короба, в котором тело ламы покоилось 75 лет, оттуда стало исходить благоухание".


Профессор Галина Ершова имеет гуманитарное образование, педагогическое и историческое. Как и зачем она удостоверялась в состоянии тела?




> Интересно, что *момента смерти ламы никто не видел*, так как он попросил заключить себя в куб из кедровых досок.





> Когда *ученики сочли, что налицо все признаки смерти*, тело ламы в той же позе лотоса поместили в кедровый саркофаг и похоронили на сельском кладбище.





> - Получается, все это время в могиле он тоже был живой? 
> - Да, я полагаю, что это было именно так. Состояние Хамбо-ламы Итигилова изменилось *уже после того, как его извлекли из могилы*, практически у нас на глазах.


Как согласуются эти три факта, изложенные в тексте? 




> Лабораторный анализ подтвердил, что тело монаха живет


На фотографиях я не увидел даже отросших волос и бороды. Его стригли и брили после эксгумации?




> Когда научная группа прибыла в Бурятию, нынешний Хамбо-лама Дамба Аюшеев, на наше счастье, предоставил нам необходимый биологический материал - пять волосков и срез ногтя, - рассказала корреспонденту газеты "Версия" профессор Галина Ершова. - А также несколько частичек кожи, которая отпала, когда монахи переодевали Итигилова.


А как научная группа убедилась что этот материал был именно с эксгумированного тела?




> Инфракрасная спектрофотометрия показала, что белковые фракции клеток Итигилова имеют прижизненные характеристики. Профессор Звягин, человек с огромным опытом, был поражен.


Клеток Итигилова или клеток предоставленного материала?




> В самом деле, в 1955 году группа лам во главе с Хамбо ламой Лубсан-Нимой Дармаевым вскрыла саркофаг с телом, привела его в порядок и вернула в бумхан.


Зачем это было сделано?




> Судмедэксперты составили акт, в котором отметили целостность кожного покрова, ногтей, волос, мягкость и эластичность тканей, подвижность суставов Хамбо-ламы.
>  подошел медицинский эксперт Э. Мандарханов и, когда спустя некоторое время он подтвердил, что тело находится в сохранности
> 
> Эксперты И.А. Вологдин и Д.А.Горин сличают прижизненную фотографию Хамбо-ламы Д.-Д. Итигилова с эксгумированным телом, одетым в желтый тэрлиг, и с уверенностью говорят: "Это он".


Можно где-то увидеть текст этих документов?




> Руководил исследованиями заведующий отделом идентификации личности центра судмедэкспертизы Минздрава России профессор Виктор Звягин. Он заявил, что исследования свидетельствуют, что тело Хамбо Ламы соответствует телу человека, умершего 12 часов назад, в тоже время, когда одна из ученых подошла к нему, она явно чувствовала горячие руки. 
> 
> Звягин и его коллеги с разрешения буддийского духовенства изучали образцы тканей "нетленного тела": волосы, упавшие с головы ламы, чешуйки кожи и срез ногтя. Их сравнили с образцами живых людей, в том числе и самого профессора Звягина. По результатам был сделан вывод, что белковая структура не нарушена, соответствует живому человеку.


Звягин и его коллеги изучали образцы тканей или осматривал тело? На фотографиях тело не выглядит умершим 12 часов назад. Ведь утвеждается что "в стеклянном саркофаге, который скорее защищает от пыли, чем от времени. Ему тело ламы не подвластно - никаких изменений за 2 года"




> Ученые не смогли объяснить тот факт, что у Итигилова отсутствуют или ничтожно мало количество химических элементов.


Как это понимать? Из чего же состоит тело если не из химических элементов?

И главный для меня вопрос: если Итигилов мог 75 лет не умирать в кедровом ящике то зачем он туда вообще сел?

Надеюсь я не задел ничьих религиозных чувств!

----------


## Штелп

Моё персональное мнение: 100% уверенности и точности быть в принципе не может, статья интересна , но  это скорее  как реклама. О  конкретном пути достижения этого состояния нет ничего, - только направление. Куда поехать где научат. Пока сам не попробуешь ,- уверен не будешь . А зачем?  :-)

----------


## Galina

*Бао!*
Я бы тоже хотела получить ответы на Ваши вопросы.
А потому и поместила эту статью на нашем форуме.
В 2003 году я задавала свои вопросы представителю БТСР на нашем форуме.
Но ответов не последовало.
*Штелп!*
Может быть и реклама. А может и нет. Время покажет.

----------


## Galina

Даши-Доржо Итигэлов — не единственный, кто смог достичь такого ухода из Сансары.
Случай знаменитого хамбо-ламы не чудо, а естественный результат буддийской практики, считает тибетолог Андрей Стрелков:

http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....4221#post44221

----------


## Грег

Сюжет НТВ от 11 декабря 2005 о Ламе Итигелове.


http://rakitin.ru/b/video.php?f=video&id=97

----------


## Буль

скорость скачивания поражает  :Frown:

----------


## Galina

*Нетленное тело хамбо-ламы Итигэлова выходит на контакт и подает сигналы из другой реальности*

На прошлой неделе Буддийская традиционная сангха России и институт Итигэлова обнародовали новые сенсационные подробности из наблюдений за бурятским чудом. - Во время больших хуралов (богослужений), когда сотни и тысячи верующих поклоняются нетленному телу, его вес варьируется в пределах 100 граммов, - утверждает Бимба-лама Доржиев, главный хранитель тела. - В это время из него обильно выступает пот, одежда промокает, особенно под мышками. Приходится обтирать тело ХII-го хамбо-ламы хадаками. Всего же, по ориентировочным данным, нетленному телу поклонилось порядка полумиллиона человек.

По словам Бимбы-ламы, взвешивание производится один раз в месяц. Был продолжительный период, когда тело теряло вес и достигло наименьшего веса в 39,600 кг. Однако в течение последних двух с половиной лет оно стабилизировалось на 40 кг. За период, прошедший со дня извлечения саркофага с хамбо-ламой в сентябре 2002 года, между нетленным телом и его хранителем установилась особая связь. 

Например, Бимба-лама явственно ощущает тепло и свет, излучаемые телом. Иногда излучение бывает настолько внезапным и сильным, что хранителя пробивает ударом, напоминающим слабый заряд электрического тока. Кроме того, для Бимбы-ламы обычным явлением стали  видения, периодически возникающие у него чаще всего во время сна или медитаций. Правда, о содержании видений лама предпочел умолчать. 

Существование не воспринимаемого обычными органами чувств человека контакта с Итигэловым подтвердил и Ганжур-лама Раднаев, один из наиболее авторитетных астрологов Бурятии. Все имевшие место находки, связанные с именем великого ламы, произошли не случайно и не только в результате целенаправленной работы лам и сотрудников института, а во многом вследствие проявления феномена Итигэлова. Напомним, в последние годы в Улан-Удэ, в Иволгинском, Хоринском и других районах республики были обнаружены тексты, написанные им,  священные сосуды и другие предметы культа, позволившие достаточно детально реконструировать его жизненный путь и цепь предыдущих перерождений. Например, бурятские ламы утверждают, что они проследили пять его тибетских и пять индийских жизней, во время одной из которых он получил Учение от самого Будды Шакьямуни. Приблизились они и к разгадке других тайн прецедента Итигэлова. Как выяснилось к концу жизненного пути, в течение двух лет лама целенаправленно уменьшал вес своего тела. Что касается не физиологических, а духовных аспектов феномена нетленности, то оно стало следствием прямого постижения Пустоты - великой реальности всех явлений. 

Янжима Васильева, директор института Итигэлова, сообщила, что снят документальный фильм «Послание хамбо-ламы», удостоенный премии «Золотой бриллиант содружества» на международном телевизионном фестивале. В архивах РФ ведутся поиски материалов, связанные с жизнью и деятельностью Итигэлова. На месте его рождения в Иволгинском районе построен мемориальный комплекс. А в Санкт-Петербургском дацане установлена памятная доска в честь хамбо-ламы. 

Александр Махачкеев
«МК в Бурятии», 17.05.2006 

http://baikal-media.com/2006/05/17/n...ugoi-realnosti

----------


## Нико

Все это здорово, конечно, правда, жаль, что бурятское духовенство запрещает женщинам лицезреть сие чудесное явление..... И поклоняться ему, соответствено. Типа из-за загрязненности женщин.

----------


## Аминадав

> Типа из-за загрязненности женщин.


Я знаю версию (озвученную, кажется, хамбо-ламой Аюшеевым), что женщин традиционно не пускают на второй этаж храма, к самому телу это отношения не имеет... Что-то в этом роде.

----------


## Граакль

Да ну...

Устроили цирк какой-то.
Такие вещи держат в тайне, а не шоу из них делают.

ИМХО.

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

> Я знаю версию (озвученную, кажется, хамбо-ламой Аюшеевым), что женщин традиционно не пускают на второй этаж храма, к самому телу это отношения не имеет...


Это имеет отношение к тому, что на втором этаже находится так называемый Девачен, большая объемная модель чистой земли Сукхавати, а также 3-D мандалы Ямантаки, Хеваджры, Чакрасамвары (ничего не забыл? мэй би, Калачакры), и, вследствие того, что это мандалы Ануттара-йогатантры, туда не должны, по идее, пускать прежде всего всех, кто не имеет соответствующего ванга. Женщины, опять же по идее, здесь ни при чем, надеюсь, понятно, почему? Это может быть проявление "самостийности" бурятских лам, которые вообще мало когда склонны к недвойственному взгляду благородного Сарахи.

----------


## Fermion

> Все это здорово, конечно, правда, жаль, что бурятское духовенство запрещает женщинам лицезреть сие чудесное явление..... И поклоняться ему, соответствено. Типа из-за загрязненности женщин.


Пускают смотреть: моя мама ходила.

----------


## Fermion

> По словам Бимбы-ламы, взвешивание производится один раз в месяц. Был продолжительный период, когда тело теряло вес и достигло наименьшего веса в 39,600 кг. Однако в течение последних двух с половиной лет оно стабилизировалось на 40 кг.


В течении многих лет тело достигло равновесия с окружающей средой по по потоку воды наружу и внутрь, потеряв всю лишнюю влагу. 

Судя по статье, никаких специальных условий для Итигилова не предусмотрена. Это значит, что он находится при комнатной температуре и влажность воздуха, особенно у нас в Бурятии, редко достигает 100%. Это значит, что в течении некоторого времени  тело будет приходить в равновесие с окружающей средой, теряя остатки влаги. Масса тела будет уменьшаться.

Последующее увеличение массы, возможно, связано с длительными процессами,
происходящими в теле уже при комнатной температуре. Об их природе я ничего не могу сказать - не специалист.

"Пот"  можно объяснить кондесацией влаги после жаркого дня и скопления в помещении большого количества людей. Ближе к вечеру при снижении температуры воздуха давление насыщенного пара падает и излишки влаги конденсируются на холодных предметах.  Но это только в том случае, если температура ламы все-таки ниже температуры окружающей среды, то есть либо он за день не успевает прогрется, либо его все-таки как-то охлаждают. Его более низкая температура также может быть связано с испарением влаги с поверхности тела.

----------


## Ондрий

> Судя по статье, никаких специальных условий для Итигилова не предусмотрена.


А почему он тогда холодильной камере находится? Камера - стандартаня, как для стоек с пепси в магазинах - со стеклянными стенами.

По крайней мере так было, когда мы ходили смотреть. Лично видел.

----------


## Fermion

> А почему он тогда холодильной камере находится? Камера - стандартаня, как для стоек с пепси в магазинах - со стеклянными стенами.
> 
> По крайней мере так было, когда мы ходили смотреть. Лично видел.


Если он содержался при той же температуре, что и в земле и с той же влажностью,
тогда мое объяснение не работает. 

Возможно камера не герметична. Если в земле условия сохраняются многие годы, то в камере условия могут изменятся. К примеру её открывают, или в ней есть отверстия. Это значит, что влажность там может быть меньше 100%.

----------


## Ондрий

Ее открывали. Желающие ненадолго складывали туда четки для благославления.

----------


## Fermion

> Ее открывали. Желающие ненадолго складывали туда четки для благославления.


Вообще, мои объяснения все ещё не противоречат тому что он жив, просто если процессы жизнедеятельности сильно замедлены, то на арену выходят другие факотры, которые определяют параметры тела.

----------


## Ондрий

Я конечно не специалист по мумификации, но откровенно признаться состояние тела (чисто внешне) не соотвествует обиходному понятию "живой". 1 в 1 мумия. Как египетская. Да простят меня искренее верующие - сильно я сомневаюсь в том пиаре, что устроили в связи с этим вопросом.

----------


## Fermion

> Я конечно не специалист по мумификации, но откровенно признаться состояние тела (чисто внешне) не соотвествует обиходному понятию "живой". 1 в 1 мумия. Как египетская. Да простят меня искренее верующие - сильно я сомневаюсь в том пиаре, что устроили в связи с этим вопросом.


Для обывателя, видимо, его состояние со всех сторон не является жизнью. 
Всё упирается в определение смерти, имеется ли электрическая активность мозга? Возможен ли переход в активное состояние?   Если же это мумификация, то 
для специалиста интересно либо это какая-то технология, либо самомумификация, что тем более нужно исследовать.

С этической точки зрения можно пожертвовать научным знанием ради блага, которое принесет людям вера в чудо. Научная ценность одного случая может стремится к нулю. Однако, здесь я не могу говорить с уверенностью, так как не спец. в вопросе.  Но лучше всего изучить и обсуждать в узком кругу 
специалистов. Верующим объяснения не нужны, а скептики легко смогли бы найти нужную информацию. В общем, жаль что не дают возможность изучать.

----------


## Galina

Сообщение от *Fermion* 
Для обывателя, видимо, его состояние со всех сторон не является жизнью. 
Всё упирается в определение смерти, имеется ли *электрическая активность* мозга? 



...Последний случай, о котором писала "КП" (см. номера за 19 октября 2002 года, 2 и 4 декабря 2004 года), - нетленное тело бывшего главы буддистов России Хамбо ламы Итигэлова, умершего 80 лет назад. Медэксперты были потрясены: у Итигэлова были все признаки живого тела: мягкая кожа без признаков гниения, сохранились нос, уши, закрытые глаза (глазное яблоко не вытекло), пальцы рук и локтевые суставы подвижны. Даже "живой" запах остался. Это подтвердили при осмотре эксперты. Известный мануальный терапевт Алексей Ажеев, который наблюдает тело с 2002 года, *даже нащупал особым способом пульсацию мозга. По его мнению, у живых мозговые полушария выдают 3 - 4 ритма в минуту, а у неподвижного Итигэлова - 1.* Раз в полгода он даже, как живой, прибавляет и теряет в весе по полкилограмма...  
http://www.interfax-religion.ru/budd...print&div=3202

----------


## Fermion

> Это подтвердили при осмотре эксперты. Известный мануальный терапевт Алексей Ажеев, который наблюдает тело с 2002 года, *даже нащупал особым способом пульсацию мозга. По его мнению, у живых мозговые полушария выдают 3 - 4 ритма в минуту, а у неподвижного Итигэлова - 1.*


Настороженность вызывает то, что не сказано каким именно способом Ажеев измерил активность мозга. Если своим экстрасенсорным, то это не наука. А если обложил голову 
десятокм электродов - да на самописец, то другое дело. В общем я имел в виду энцефалограмму.

----------


## Ондрий

"манульный терапевт"... руками значит

----------


## Galina

В сети нашла информацию о том, что Алексей Ажеев - врач Буддийской Традиционной Санхги России.

Изучением тела хамбо-ламы Итигэлова в рамках проекта ”Исследование своеобразия северного бурятского буддизма” ведут профессор Российского государственного гуманитарного университета Галина Ершова, заведующий отделом идентификации личности Российского центра судебно-медицинской экспертизы Виктор Звягин, директор института хамбо-ламы Итигэлова Янжима Васильева и *врач Буддийской Сангхи России Алексей Ажеев*. Ученые пока не могут объяснить такую степень сохранности тела покоящегося в миру ином великого последователя учения Будды. 
http://www.aginsk.com/modules.php?na...rticle&sid=121

----------


## Fermion

> врач Буддийской Сангхи России Алексей Ажеев


Хороший врач, отцу вылечил колено (что-то с мениском), ничего кроме операции
классическая медицина не могла предложить. И мать тоже у него лечилась. Как я понял с его рассказов, кроме мануальной терапии, большей частью работает с психикой пациентов, много с ними беседует. Заставляет изменить мнение "я больной" на "я здоров".  Видимо, люди, из-за неправильной психической установки в основном и болееют.

----------


## Ондрий

"врач Буддийской Традиционной Санхги России." - лицо заинтересованное.  :Smilie:

----------


## Galina

В тибетской медицине одним из видов диагностики пациента является диагностика по пульсу. По-видимому, Алексей Ажеев использовал именно этот вид диагностики. 

...   http://www.lociya.ru/modules.php?nam...o=page&pid=195

Возможно, я ошибаюсь. Может быть кто-то из форумчан даст более обстоятельный ответ.

----------


## Ges

«В Бангкоке были некоторые неудачные примеры медитации богов (медитирующие увязли в царстве формы или бесформенном царстве), которые, возможно, называются архатами (arhats). Тела нескольких монахов сохранялись в состоянии, в котором они не являются ни мертвыми, ни живыми; совершенный пример знания, как медитировать, но не как освободиться. Прошло несколько лет с момента, когда они «ушли» и застыли в блокированном состоянии. Они находятся в «замороженной пустоте», в состоянии прекращения, которому не позволяют распасться. Это состояние прекращения случается перед реальной кончиной... Эти люди находятся в медитации, но не в освобождении... Это, конечно, весьма внушительное состояние медиативной концентрации; но пребывание в одной устойчивой мысли не может называться освобождением...
Пребывание в таком состоянии после того, как мы, как кажется, скончались, означает, что наша продолжительность жизни, заслуги и сила — все были исчерпаны, но мы все еще находимся здесь. Если вы сожжете такое тело, вы получите плохую карму за его убийство. Очень трудно оживить такого человека; для этого вам нужен йог, настоящий специалист медитации. Самое лучшее — выполнить перенос сознания на него. Состояние прекращения имеет предельный срок, и в некоторый момент человек пробуждается снова. Тогда он думает: «О нет! Я потерял все это время. Это было совершенно бессмысленно. Это вообще бесполезно!» У него развивается неправильное представление, сожаление и гнев; и такая горечь может легко «открыть дверь» к возрождению в аду. «Я провел все эти годы медитируя и даже не получил стакана воды!» Продолжительность этого состояния, в зависимости от его силы и устойчивости, может исчисляться многими годами.
В восточной части Тибета было много медитирующих, подобных этим. Несколько китайцев, работавших в этом районе, вошли в пещеру, где сидели тела, охваченные инертным состоянием (медитировали). Они вспороли им животы и взяли вещество, которое используется для пороха. Некоторые из внутренностей напоминали практически свежую красную плоть. Сердце, кишечник — все было на месте. Я слышал, что в некоторых пещерах сидело вместе по пять или шесть человек. Они могут оставаться в таком состоянии в течение тысячи лет. Они сидят, не смотря; их глаза закрыты. Тело остается неподвижным, как будто в зимней спячке. Состояние сознания — своего рода ступор. Я не ходил туда сам, но другой тулку из Кхама пошел и сказал мне, что там сидят три или четыре высохших медитирующих. Он не знал, как долго они сидят. Китайские рабочие разрезали и повредили многих из них»17.
Этот вид ухода в сторону, к счастью, не является возможным для большинства из нас. Это требует, во-первых, убеждения, что состояние успокоения является целью, стоящей того, чтобы пожертвовать всем остальным, и, во-вторых, способности закрыть себя в пещере на оставшуюся часть жизни, чтобы вызвать это состояние. Истории, подобные этой, рассказываются в тибетской традиции не для того, чтобы любой мог стремиться к такому пути, а скорее чтобы иллюстрировать ярким и незабываемым способом ограничения шаматхи. Нам нужно развивать шаматху на пути медитации, но она находит свое реальное назначение и осуществление в випашьяне."
Тулку Ургьен Ринпоче, из книги Нерушимые истины, Реджинальд А. Рей

----------


## pnkv

Сборник трудов гуманитарно-философского клуба "Форум идей" IV Международного Конгресса., СПб, 3-7.07.2006. 
С. 9-16 

«ФЕНОМЕН СОХРАННОСТИ ТЕЛА БУРЯТСКОГО ЛАМЫ ИТИГЕЛОВА» 
Ершова Г.Г. 
Российский Государственный Гуманитарный Университет 

http://krasnaya-zastava.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1909

----------


## TAndra

«ФЕНОМЕН СОХРАННОСТИ ТЕЛА БУРЯТСКОГО ЛАМЫ ИТИГЕЛОВА»
Ершова Г.Г.
Российский Государственный Гуманитарный Университет

Этот отчет отвечает на некоторые  вопросы, возникшие в треде. Возникали недоумения по поводу автора текста. Галина, действительно, не кажется правильной кандидатурой для подобного исследования. Почему она была выбрана - мне не известно. Но могу поделиться тем, что знаю.

Галина Григорьевна Ершова была  несколько лет назад научным руководителем моей диссертации по культуре ольмеков. Ученица Ю.В.Кнорозова, она была рекомендована мне как энергичный, знающий специалист. Мы встретились, когда она была сотрудником Института археологии, кандидатом исторических наук. Я познакомилась с ее диссертацией по изучению родственных племенных связей индейцев майя. Галина считается экспертом по иероглифам майя и много лет читала такой курс в одном из университетов Мексики. По ее инициативе был образован Центр мезоамериканских исследований в РГГУ, в котором она теперь профессор.
Галина ответственный человек. Очень трезвая в суждениях и осторожная в выводах.

----------


## Galina

*Конференция "Феномен XII Пандито Хамбо ламы Итигэлова.*

2-3 июля в Иволгинском дацане под эгидой БТСР, института Хамбо ламы Итигэлова и Буддийского Университета им. Дамба Даржа Заяева состоялась конференция "Феномен XII Пандито Хамбо ламы Итигэлова". На страницах нашего сайта в разделе "Статьи" Вы можете ознакомиться к докладами участников конференции. Также Вы можете пройти по ссылке: http://www.datsan.buryatia.ru/module...ticles&secid=3
Смотрите фотографии: http://www.photoshare.ru/album29312.html

----------

